# Dedicated Servers vs. VPS (for beginners)



## Paulius777 (May 2, 2016)

Make an informed decision about Bare-metal (dedicated servers) vs. Virtual servers
Many people wish to invest in the first-class resources and make their business successful. On the other hand, they get confused with attention-grabbing facilities in both dedicated servers and virtual servers these days. 

*The main advantages of bare metal servers:*
All resources of the bare metal environment belong to its sole user. Many business people who are conscious about the overall security of their data nowadays prefer the bare metal server rather than the virtual server. They reap benefits from the following benefits nowadays.

A good disk or network performance
A reasonable fee on a monthly basis
All resources dedicated to a single customer
Complete control as well as isolation of physical resources in a server 
Privacy
Quality of Service (QoS) in terms of no problems associated with the multitenant environment. 
The best input/output operations per second (IOPS)
The maximum processing power
The most consistent performance of the disk and network I/O 
The utmost security
You have to keep in mind that the overall support options, performance and the security of bare metal environment depend on the hosting service provider.

*Virtual Servers:*
• VPS server running on a public node, which means the resources of the physical server are shared with multiple customers, also known as a multi tenant environment.
• Hybrid servers is the virtual server running on a private node, where the resources of the physical server are dedicated to you, giving you the ability to consume all resources of the server. One customer can have one or more virtual machines in the same server, not sharing with other customers. Monthly or hourly billing is applied for this option.

Please feel free to add information about dedicated servers/ VPS advantages and disadvantages.


__________________


----------



## spicyhost (May 24, 2016)

*Dedicated*


 More Secure then VPS


More expensive then VPS


100% clients having full  access. 


*VPS*


Using dedicated resources creating Vps 


Economic 


and Less Maintenance compare to Dedicated Server.


----------



## Technowix (May 24, 2016)

Hybrid servers aren't really that, this is mostly dedicated + vps  that more a "way to create app".
You have a "main compute base" composed of Dedicated servers who run fine most of the time (mean like 80% of their charge in a constant way, difficult to achieve for a mini-buisness) and, when christmas or promotion get here / big spike on your app / any much-resources consuming task come, you will use VPS in a hourly-way to get reasonable performances without buying dedicated server who cost an arm.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jun 3, 2016)

There are plenty of good use cases for both, but dedicated server is king. Without dedicated servers, we would have no VPS servers


----------



## HostPace (Jul 21, 2016)

All the shared and VPS hosting providers have limits to what can be installed in terms of resource allocation and VPS providers may not always give 100% control of their virtual modules. Eventually, dedicated servers are usually able to run anything that their hardware can handle.


----------



## AndriusP (Jul 26, 2016)

VPS can be also good, but depends on providers policy, overselling and limitations. very often it is better to choose high end VPS than a low end dedicated server.


----------



## webhostuk (Jul 26, 2016)

yes when it comes to resource utilization applications or website dedicated server rules over VPS hosting.


----------



## graeme (Jul 26, 2016)

VPS are increasingly coming with cloud features like easy backups and cloning, which can be very useful.


High end and cloud VPSs tend to run on better underlying hardware (in particular, more reliable with more redundancy) than low end dedicated.


----------



## WiredBlade (Jul 26, 2016)

If not for budget issues, dedicated server is more ideal as you have full control and access.


----------



## RombelIrk (Jul 27, 2016)

VPS is more flexible in terms of scaling. When your project gets bigger and requires additional server resources, it's way easier to add them to a VPS, while renting a dedicated server you often have to pay extra money for resources you don't actually use. I would only rent a dedicated server if I knew all its resources will be in use. IMHO it suits most of all to hosting and cloud service providers.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 27, 2016)

RombelIrk said:


> VPS is more flexible in terms of scaling. When your project gets bigger and requires additional server resources, it's way easier to add them to a VPS, while renting a dedicated server you often have to pay extra money for resources you don't actually use



Meet Pixie Boots, the Ironic drummer bear, official mascot of the OpenStack Ironic Bare Metal Provisioning \m/ ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ \m/ which (along with Oracle, Scaleway, and many other bare metal deployment platforms) is helping make dedicated bare metal  just as flexible as VPS virtualization when it comes to scaling.





further reading:


RackSpace Developer blog, _How We Run Ironic_


Mirantis blog_: What is OpenStack Ironic_


white paper, _Leveraging Bare Metal Clouds_



> Bare-metal (dedicated servers)



Bare metal uses a dedicated server for provisioning but the term really isn't a synonym for dedicated server _(although the term is frequently misused in the offers section of WHT for selling regular dedicated servers_).   


Leaseweb does a fairly good job of describing the differences between the two on this page (see the chart near the bottom) https://www.leaseweb.com/cloud/bare-metal-server  (although the exact differences between "bare metal" and "dedicated" will vary slightly from provider to provider.)


----------



## Nogics Technologies (Sep 21, 2016)

Dedicated server means truly dedicated hardware resources and it's more secured and will let you install everything. VPS is good for starters having low budget. However taking backup of VPS is easier than a dedicated server. This is the reason many experienced people go for a VPS because they can take entire snapshot of the vps in single click.


----------



## copperhost (Nov 21, 2016)

it all depends on what you need a server for


most businesses choose to use a dedicated server  because most of the time they are more reliable than a vps and also can handle more traffic


If you need to host things as emergency, for test projects or a site with lite traffic etc. then a vps can be the way to go


----------

